# Scenes from the Rio Grande Valley, March 2014



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

I spent several days recently down near Edinburg, where the landscapes are lush and beautiful, and the wildlife is abundant!

Here are some of the images I was able to capture during my time there. I plan to return very soon!

_All images Â©Cissy Beasley 2014._


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Nice pics!!


----------



## Kleago (Mar 16, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

beauties, was this at the Edinburg Scenic Wetlands?


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice shots. I really like the ladderback. I haven't seen a male they have much more color.

Griz


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

The Machine said:


> beauties, was this at the Edinburg Scenic Wetlands?


Thank you so much! No, these were all taken at the Laguna Seca Ranch between Falfurrias and Edinburg, which is actually a wonderful place for photography because there are a number of blinds set up specifically for photos.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Wonderful pictures. Thank you for sharing them.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics, congrats!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Is there a way we can block her from posting before I spend a ridiculous amount of money? :wink:

Now she's posting landscapes too? 

Cissy, please don't visit any drag strips soon. :cheers:

Great shots. Great interaction between the flicker and the cardinal. Love the red eyes on the flicker. 

Very curious about the post on the last shot - should you be willing to share.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

next time you are down that way try and get to the Santa Ana Wildlife Refuge. Great place for bird pictures.


----------



## Spitflames (May 1, 2013)

Too Tall said:


> next time you are down that way try and get to the Santa Ana Wildlife Refuge. Great place for bird pictures.


Hpt too tall?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

hpt???????? not sure what that means


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

My goodness what wonderful captures. Very nicely done


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

RustyBrown said:


> Is there a way we can block her from posting before I spend a ridiculous amount of money? :wink:
> 
> Now she's posting landscapes too?
> 
> Cissy, please don't visit any drag strips soon. :cheers:


....good one RB. lol......Very VERY nice set Miss Cissy......


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

RustyBrown said:


> Is there a way we can block her from posting before I spend a ridiculous amount of money? :wink:
> 
> Now she's posting landscapes too?
> 
> ...


Thanks Rusty for your compliments! Please say more about the post on the last shotâ€¦what can I tell you?


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

Thank you all for your wonderful comments! I am a recent graduate of chemotherapy, and during that time, I thanked God every day for nature and for photography. Getting behind the camera, out with the critters, was how I made it through a very tough period. I'm doing fine now and happy to share the beauty I see through my lens!

And just for fun, the woodpecker is a male Golden-fronted!


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

Too Tall said:


> next time you are down that way try and get to the Santa Ana Wildlife Refuge. Great place for bird pictures.


Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Me too*

Same thing with me. But it was for Padget's instead of cancer. 9 months of it. Lost almost 150lbs. Started with the photography and video as a way to get over medical problems and loosing pretty much everything we owned. Great therapy if you ask me. Anything to get your mind off the dr's and tests going in the hospital etc. Its an awesome feeling to turn something so scary and horrible into something beautful. Keep at it I love your photos.

Griz


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

griz said:


> Same thing with me. But it was for Padget's instead of cancer. 9 months of it. Lost almost 150lbs. Started with the photography and video as a way to get over medical problems and loosing pretty much everything we owned. Great therapy if you ask me. Anything to get your mind off the dr's and tests going in the hospital etc. Its an awesome feeling to turn something so scary and horrible into something beautful. Keep at it I love your photos.
> 
> Griz


Thank you for sharing your experience; I am sorry when anyone's life is disrupted by illness, especially with losses such as you've described. I hope you are well now and feeling fine! I'm glad you had a creative and peaceful outlet to turn to for relief from the stresses you had. We need what I call "God time", to connect with what is sacred and beautiful, and for a while, leave the difficulties and the worries.

I'm so glad you enjoy my photos, thank you for letting me know!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*You are right*

Yep and shooting birds and critters does a good job of that I've found in the little bit of time I've been doing it. The little cars I shoot are a different deal its so intense you forget about all your problems for a couple of hours. Just got clearance from Dr to start that up again  I had a quintuple bypass almost 6 years ago now. Since then I've been pretty good.

Griz


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

ChickoftheSea said:


> Thanks Rusty for your compliments! Please say more about the post on the last shotâ€¦what can I tell you?


 The second landscape has a "painterly" quality to it. Almost like a watercolor. I sometimes use the Orton Technique to get a similar glow, but yours seems much more refined than my results.


----------

